# Commercial Backgrounds, Damasks, Overlays and Brushes for Photographers



## MUJKA (Jul 7, 2009)

Hello All.

We are a new supporting member and just joined to The Photo Forum.

I would like to announce our digital commercial products such as

1-Damask Seamless patterns for backgrounds and albums 




2-Pre-made Album pages, with frames




3-Paper sets for professional designers




4- Overlays for creating realistic texture looks grunge, dirty, wrinkled , cracked, thorned, 




5- Photoshop Brushes




6-*Cliparts and design sets* for birth, wedding or any holiday related cards.

All these are digital and commercial use .
Our prices are low compared to Stock websites when its comes to commercial uses.

We will be posting our new sets in our *Vendor Area*
Time to time please  checkout.

thank you
MYGRAFICO


----------

